# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  موقع لعلامات التوجيهي - بالإسم

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*تفضلوا

هنا
*

----------


## MR.X

[align=center] 
عبدالله  اعلن وزير التربية انو النتائج غير صحيحة وسيتم الاعلان عن النتائج بعد تصحيحها بعد حوالي ساعة ....

http://www.tawjihi2010.jo/
[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

نعم كلامك صحيح

وان شاء الله بعد ساعة بنعرف الصحيح


هاي موقع آخر بالإسم

http://anatawjihi.com/Results/Search...ltsByName.aspx

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

تم تعديل النتائج :SnipeR (7):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

هاي كمان موقع بالأسماء


http://www.6olab.com/index.php?optio...per&Itemid=135

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
شكرا عبووووووووووووووود
[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*شكرا عبووووووووود عنجد شكرا*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا الكوا على الرد  :SnipeR (28):

----------


## اشرف اشرف اشرف

الله ي**خلي النا وتعيش سالم يا رب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يسلمو عبد الله

----------


## اشرف اشرف اشرف

*كمان اديش النتائج* 

*بالضبط*

----------


## اشرف اشرف اشرف

مشان الله كاموني

----------


## تيسير5786

شي حلووووو

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا للجميع على الردود الجميلة


والنتائج موجودة منذ زمن

----------


## yazan_2929

thx

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Welocme

----------


## t3m_al8rsh

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أهلا وسهلا  :4022039350:

----------


## naderalfarkh

مشكور

----------


## رنيم1

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ZEZO J

THHHHHX

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Wlcmz :Bl (14):

----------


## kokokeke

شكرا على الرابط

----------


## hugedream

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## علي احمد

mbroook llnaj7en :Eh S(6):

----------


## سوس

THX
ولو سمحتم مافي موقع لاستخراج علامات التوجيهي بالاسم فقط
وشكرا

----------


## سوس

المواقع الي نزلتوها مابتشتغل

----------


## ahmad qadoura

thnx alot

----------


## ahmad qadoura

mjrrb???????

----------


## ahmad qadoura

yslmooooooooo bs msh zabt

----------


## neno

الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## شفاء مدادحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكووووووووووور كثيير على المساعدة  :Smile:

----------


## white angel m

مشكووووووووووووووووووور :36 19 3[1]:

----------


## zaid zh

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :SnipeR (15):

----------


## mohammed diab

LTHANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKS

----------

